# Thetford Cassette Door Lock



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

Wondering if anyone knows where i can purchase a lock for my outside thetford door (it houses the trauma heater ) we were not given a key to this door when we purchased the van !! , its a type 2 with the lock in the middle and a push button opening. I have looked on line but no luck, or is there a similar barrel lock that would fit complete with rubber seal its broken .


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

(Edited post) I was wrong first time! 

I think >> this << is the one you want.

The last item on the page.

Dave


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

I've looked at >> O'Learys <<, and although they have the frame and the door, they don't seem to have the lock. Maybe worth a phone call to them (or, in your case, an email)?

Alternatively, try >> CAK tanks <<. Download the catalogue, page 87 :wink:

Gerald


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

thats my trouble get real close but no one does the actual lock itself !!!


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Re-read my post Peaky.

I think I've found the one you want??

Dave


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

I had my caravan, broken into some years ago, all the locks had to be replaced, including toilet door.

Chichester Caravans is where we sourced ours.


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

thanks Zebadee but im looking for type 2 door, the one at the end of the page is for type 3, 4, 5, still worth a look !!


----------



## karlb (Feb 22, 2009)

is this it here

item 29?


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

THATS IT !! oh no, no on line shop... rats and they have the toilet seat too, (im funny about them want a new one not someone, s old one ) perhaps i could phone temon Monday, anyone know o an on line shop too ??


----------



## karlb (Feb 22, 2009)

you can order just fill in the enquiry form top right hand side.


----------

